# It's happened again.



## postman (10 Jun 2020)

Yesterday i had blood in my urine, so this morning a test,,yes it is blood,, see you Friday when the results are back.Oh well,i am going to sit quiet and read a lot,,no exercising or anything strenuous.


----------



## roadrash (10 Jun 2020)

Best of luck @postman


----------



## Salar (10 Jun 2020)

Hope all turns out good for you.


----------



## Slioch (11 Jun 2020)




----------



## postman (12 Jun 2020)

Ok update.Postman has been given a clean bill of health. Tip top condition. For a man of my age 80,whoa 70 i said. Just a joke there..It seems i have done a little too much exercise turbo tour and carrying boxes down the Edinburgh flat..So i tore a blood vessel. I said sorry for taking up her time with something so small. She told me no that is what they are there for,,And it will go down on my report that the Hospital did,,when i had a longer bleed before..It seems there is some scarring and there could be more of this to come. But i am fit and healthy.


----------



## wafter (12 Jun 2020)

postman said:


> Ok update.Postman has been given a clean bill of health. Tip top condition. For a man of my age 80,whoa 70 i said. Just a joke there..It seems i have done a little too much exercise turbo tour and carrying boxes down the Edinburgh flat..So i tore a blood vessel. I said sorry for taking up her time with something so small. She told me no that is what they are there for,,And it will go down on my report that the Hospital did,,when i had a longer bleed before..It seems there is some scarring and there could be more of this to come. But i am fit and healthy.


Glad to hear it


----------



## roadrash (12 Jun 2020)

Brilliant news @postman


----------



## Zanelad (12 Jun 2020)

Good news. I had something similar a few years ago and you does make you worry. Luckily mine was just a minor infection, but it's hard not to fear the worst while you're waiting the outcome.


----------



## carlosfandangus (12 Jun 2020)

Good to hear @postman, its frightening when it happens, It happened to me many years ago, to much exercise (running) one morning it was like a stream of Ribena, glad to hear that all is well and you are fit and healthy (for an old codger )


----------



## numbnuts (12 Jun 2020)

Good news


----------



## Mrs M (12 Jun 2020)




----------



## Slick (12 Jun 2020)

postman said:


> Ok update.Postman has been given a clean bill of health. Tip top condition. For a man of my age 80,whoa 70 i said. Just a joke there..It seems i have done a little too much exercise turbo tour and carrying boxes down the Edinburgh flat..So i tore a blood vessel. I said sorry for taking up her time with *something so small*. She told me no that is what they are there for,,And it will go down on my report that the Hospital did,,when i had a longer bleed before..It seems there is some scarring and there could be more of this to come. But i am fit and healthy.


----------



## Salar (12 Jun 2020)

That's good news. Sounds like what I've got / done. 

Frightened me the first time, looked like pouring a bottle of claret down the toilet.


----------



## postman (13 Jun 2020)

Thanks one and all.


----------

